# Pimped my lens!



## acoll123 (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought this fabulous lens (canon 200-400) needed a fabulous lens coat. . . .

Lenscoat and the others that sell these things don't have much besides bland colors and camo and are fairly expensive. I saved about $50 doing it myself and have something unique now. I know, I know what's $50 bucks after spending an arm and a leg on the lens but every bit counts . . . .

So, I bought some neoprene (3mm), seam seal and seam tape. I made this in about an hour. I don't do a whole lot of wildlife, mainly sports so no need for camo - just want some extra protection. . . .

I might re-do the top piece - working around the bump out for the tele-converter was tricky. . . . I'm also thinking about using the leftover pieces to make some cool clothes for the kids . . .


----------



## Pi (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks great. You can now shoot zebras unnoticed.


----------



## lholmes549 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love this. Doing things just for the hell of it. BTW it looks great!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks great, very creative.

I do shoot wildlife, and I think you need to send the lens my way for a real field trip. I'll get it back safe and sound in a few years.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice! ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 23, 2013)

Very neatly done and it looks great.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 23, 2013)

Neat 8)


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 23, 2013)

Fine, if you are standing among zebras.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool ! 8)


----------



## Northstar (Aug 23, 2013)

acoll123 said:


> I thought this fabulous lens (canon 200-400) needed a fabulous lens coat. . . .
> 
> Lenscoat and the others that sell these things don't have much besides bland colors and camo and are fairly expensive. I saved about $50 doing it myself and have something unique now. I know, I know what's $50 bucks after spending an arm and a leg on the lens but every bit counts . . . .
> 
> ...



it looks cool as a wildlife photographer...but you may get some odd looks on the sports sidelines.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

OP, with all due respect, I think that's just rediculous.


----------



## schill (Aug 23, 2013)

Pi said:


> Looks great. You can now shoot zebras unnoticed.





Harry Muff said:


> Fine, if you are standing among zebras.



This would allow stand in the middle of zebras and shoot the approaching lions without spooking the lions.


----------



## bjd (Aug 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Fine, if you are standing among zebras.


I beg to differ. You'd very easily lose the lens then!


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 23, 2013)

schill said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > Fine, if you are standing among zebras.
> ...



Only thing is that a two legged zebra is a slow zebra, which = lion's next meal.


----------



## acoll123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Northstar said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this fabulous lens (canon 200-400) needed a fabulous lens coat. . . .
> ...



Thanks, better to be noticed than ran over on the sideline of a HS football game . . . Also helps when you are trying to sell images if they recognize you.


----------



## acoll123 (Aug 23, 2013)

schill said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. You can now shoot zebras unnoticed.
> ...



I'm going to take it to the zebra enclosure at the Nashville Zoo and see if I can get their attention . . . I can hear them commenting, " Hey check out the new guy! Is he white with black stripes or black with white stripes?"


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 23, 2013)

acoll123 said:


> . . . Also helps when you are trying to sell images if they recognize you.



Now you are going to have to watermark all your photos with zebra stripes so they will recognize them as the ones shot with the zebra lens!


----------



## rpt (Aug 23, 2013)

acoll123 said:


> schill said:
> 
> 
> > Pi said:
> ...


So what you are saying is you have matching attire? 

Don't even bother to answer...


----------



## schill (Aug 23, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> schill said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Muff said:
> ...



But, the two-legged zebra doesn't need to invest in long glass. Shorter focal lengths will work fine in this case and they wouldn't be needed for very long anyway.


----------



## johnhenry (Aug 31, 2013)

Hmm A masterful job and a unique look. Camo is sort of old looking already.

You can easily sew it on a machine. I redid my 200 1.8 so that it is in just 2 pieces as they got the seams misaligned


----------

